# windows 7 startet immer mit auswahl abgesicherter modus / normal starten



## New-Bee (6. Januar 2011)

moin,
hab hier ein Lenovo Notebook auf dem Win7 64-bit installiert wurde.
Beim booten fragt er jetzt jedes mal, ob er im abgesicherten oder normalen Modus starten soll.
Was ist das und wie kann man das abschalten?

Gruß
New-Bee


----------



## milesdavis (6. Januar 2011)

Ganz einfach:

Systemkonfiguration aufrufen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bei *Abgesicherter Start* ( unten links) den Haken rausnehmen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das müsste es gewesen sein. Dann auf *OK* und dann noch neustarten. Dann kommt noch ein Fenster mit viel Text, wo steht, dass du eben in der Startkonfiguration rumgefummelt hast. Da kannst du dann unter dem Text den Haken setzen, dass diese Meldung nicht wieder angezeigt werden soll und wieder auf OK und fertig.
Wenn du den Haken weglässt, erscheint das Fenster bei jedem Neustart!

Viele Grüße,
miles


----------



## New-Bee (6. Januar 2011)

Das ist nicht das Problem.
Der Haken ist nicht gesetzt. Allerdings steht hier ein weiterer Eintrag unter Win7: "AuditPE"
Das mal löschen?


----------



## milesdavis (10. Januar 2011)

New-Bee schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das Problem.
> Der Haken ist nicht gesetzt. Allerdings steht hier ein weiterer Eintrag unter Win7: "AuditPE"
> Das mal löschen?


Steht das AuditPE unter "Windows 7 Professional ..." in der Liste?
Da stehn ja normalerweise nur die Betriebssysteme drin...
Wenn du nur mit Win 7 bootest, kannste eigentlich den Eintrag gefahrlos löschen.


----------



## New-Bee (10. Januar 2011)

Ja es stand unter dem win7 Eintrag.
Haben es einfach gelöscht und es ging ohne Probleme


----------

